# Martin B-26 Marauder



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

B-26 Marauder in wartime colour

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

friggin' awesome shots...


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2010)

amazing pics, wonder what the duck silhouettes represent


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 12, 2010)

That last shot is great!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2010)

They're all great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 12, 2010)

Love that last shot


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya very cool! I am amazed at the quality of these photos!


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 15, 2010)

What do the ducks on the plane and on the crew's jackets signify?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2010)

decoy mission come to mind but im not sure. I asked about this one on another forum and it seems the most logical to me. They could count the mission but no bombs were dropped.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 16, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are amazing color shots!


Wheels


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mild and Bitter

"It was the first Allied bomber in the European Theater of Operations to complete 100 operational missions. This was accomplished by Mild and Bitter on an afternoon raid on a Nazi airfield at Evreux/Fauville, southwest of Rouen, France, on 9 May 1944. She was a B-26B-25, Serial Number 41-31819, of the 450th Squadron in the 322nd Bomb Group (M) of the 9th Air Force and had flown her first mission on 23 July 1943. She did all this on her original engines, amassing a total of 449 hours and 30 minutes on them, 310 hours and 40 minutes of that in combat! During this time she never aborted due to mechanical failure, and not one of her many crewmen was a casualty. She was taken off operations after her 100th mission and flown back to the States to conduct War Bond selling tours." ( source: Martin B-26 Marauder History. )

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2014)

Smokie'S Coach
"Capt. Rutledge And Crew Of The 573Rd Bomb Squadron, Pose Beside A Martin B-26 Marauder "Smokie'S Coach." 391St Bomb Group, England, 5 August 1944"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2014)

B-26 SHEESGOTIT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2014)

One of my many favorite planes, and bigger than I thought when you stand next to it. I was fortunate enough to see the one in the museum at Utah beach in Normandy. Just a beautiful plane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2014)

You will love this then. 

B26B-1-MA (41-17790), landed on the Island of Noord-Beveland in the Netherlands on Oct 3, 1942 .The Marauder was flown by the Germans from Noord-Beveland to Gilze-Rijen Air Base with German- built VDM three- blade propellers. It is said that the plane was evaluated with the Test and Experimental Center of The Luftwaffe during June 1943 at Rechlin and Larz Air bases.

Pictures of this bird here: WTF? > Vintage Wings of Canada

Flying this captured B26: An account by in the book Hans Werner Lerche, Luftwaffe Test pilot, flying the captured allied aircraft of ww2 pg 43-44

Meanwhile, there was again something better on the agenda, a captured Martin
Marauder. The Martin B-26, powered by two Double Wasp R-2800 radial
engines, was a fast medium bomber with a maximum speed of about 310 mph at
13,000 feet altitude. A mid-wing monoplane with an aerodynamically faultless
fuselage, the aircraft had a fast and racy look about it even from the outside. Its
long range also made it suitable for direct ferry flights across the Atlantic. But the
B-26 also had its negative points. With its small wing area and a gross weight of
some 30,000 lb (later increased to over 38.000 Ih), the load per square foot of the
wing area was relatively high, and the high take-off and landing speeds caused so
many bad accidents that this aircraft at first had a poor reputation amongst the
crews and was known as the 'Widow Maker'. Its other nickname of the Tlying
Prostitute' was unknown to me when I became intimate with the Marauder for the
first time. Apart from other bad characteristics, malicious tongues also asserted
that the Marauder's landing speed was higher than its cruising speed. Yet all this
did not prevent experienced crews from appreciating the combat value of the B-26
on account of its high speed and strong armament, and using it accordingly. That
much was known to us - and it was to be expected that the small grass field at
Rechlin would not be abundant enough for this `hot' aircraft.
Our share of excitement with the Marauder was still to come. Perhaps the
adjustment of the propellers was not set correctly, or perhaps someone had already
tinkered about with them. But what I experienced on my first take-off in this
strange aircraft surpassed all expectations! Naturally, based on my experiences
with the Liberator (of which later) I had tried to determine the correct centre of
gravity for take-off; I could also expect that the nose-wheel would at least prevent
any unpleasant surprises, such as a sudden swing during the take-off. Of course,
before the Start the engines were carefully and briefly run up and then switched off
again, and the speed governors tested.
The direction for take-off was along one side of the Schropp'schen mountain -
although the description `mountain' was slightly exaggerated; it was a ridiculous
little rise topped by a radio station. I had placed the Marauder as far as possible
behind the air traffic control van in order to make full use of the available length of
the field. Then the usual procedure: full on the brakes, full throttle, and then
brakes off and away! At first the engines ran perfectly and the aircraft accelerated
well, pushing my back into the seat.
lt may have been that the automatic propeller regulator did not function
properly, letting the engines overspeed before reducing the revs, and then
unevenly. All at once the starboard engine began losing power and the Marauder
showed a strong tendency to swing despite the nosewheel undercarriage. By that
time it was already too late for me to cut the throttles as the aircraft was going too
fast to stop, but on the other hand not fast enough to become airborne.
Nevertheless, although the engines were running with far too few revs I managed
to lift the Marauder just off the ground shortly before reaching the airlfeld
boundary. As soon as I could feel that the aircraft was actually flying and had not
just been 'hauled up', I ordered the flight engineer to raise the undercarriage since
I wanted to avoid the risk of touching the ground with the wheels down. In this
manner we floated past the radio station on the right at a height of some 3-6 feet.
Since there was no immediate danger for our aircraft in the shape of trees or other
obstacles, I thought it would be better to stay dose to the ground and wait to see
whether the engines would pick up enough revs to allow us to climb, or whether I
had to cut the throttles and risk a crash landing. But for my colleagues observing
this take-off from the other side of the field everything looked much more hair raising.
They had heard the brief overspeeding of the engines, the subsequent
regulation of revs and the irregularities in the engine running, and then seen the
Marauder speeding towards the Schropp'schen mountain just skimming the
ground. In addition to that the B-26 raised a cloud of dust as it raced low over tilled
land, like the lift turbulent produced in a wind tunnel, until the spectators could
no longer see the aircraft. As a result, quite used to untoward happenings at
Rechlin, they awaited the seemingly inevitable crash and subsequent blast of
flames and mushrooming smoke.
However, the propeller speed control gradually began to function smoothly and
I succeeded in commencing a climb after raising the landing flaps. Perhaps the
lubricating oil had been too thick and prevented correct regulation of the
propellers. Be that as it may, I am sure that my decision to stay dose to the ground
at low speed had been correct; it was also best in case of a possible crash landing.
My colleagues later confirmed that they had not given much for my chances and
the aircraft at that moment!
After the engines, or rather their propeller adjustment, had been reminded of
their duty, I got to know the B-26 as a quite passable aircraft. But it was a piece of
equipment that had to be handled with great sensitivity. On a longer (light, I then
became good friends with the Marauder and the propeller pitch control now
functioned properly. This was one of the typical instances when a report on faults
could only be prepared when everything had gone well in the end. If the take-off
had gone completely wrong, no-one would have known that the cause was nothing
more serious than the hydraulic oil which had probably become too thick. Even
today, such difficulties still arise, despite radio-telephone communications, as in
moments of great danger the pilot has more important things to do than chatter.
This can only be overcome by the direct radio transmission not only of the data
indicated on the control instruments, bot also the critical values regarding, for
instance, strength and rigidity which cannot be reconstructed after a crash, as is
indeed usual practice during test flying today.
I can imagine that the high wing loading of the Marauder had caused difficulties
similar to those experienced at the beginning with our Ju 88, whose wing area also
had to be increased for single-engined flight. With raised flaps and undercarriage,
the Ju 88 was extremely pleasant to fly. However, with lowered flaps and
undercarriage, the pilot of the Marauder had to be careful when coming in to land
due to the high sinking rate, although as long as both engines were running the
landing approach with open throttles and the landing itself with the nose-wheel
undercarriage an a long run-way presented no problems. Anyway, after my
experiences during the first take-off in the Marauder, I preferred the long concrete
runway at Lärz, our second base, for the landing and further evaluation flights.
And there everything went smoothly.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the Marauder!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2014)

Lovely shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2014)

One of my favorite aircraft of WWII. Thanks for starting this thread Snautzer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

Top shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2014)

Converted by Dassault as testbed for SNECMA ATAR 101 jet engine, registered F-WBXM, first flew Oct 9, 1950. Reregistered F-ZVLA, WFU May 14, 1958

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2014)

B26 Marauder in French Service

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

Never noticed that bulge in front of the nose gear before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dinah

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2016)

41-31669 558th BS, 387th BG, A Kay Pea's Dream hit by AAA Jun 15, 1944 on raid


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2016)

41-17747 (17th BG, 37th BS) hit by AA and belly landed at Telergma Mar 23, 1943


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 8, 2016)

March 11, 1943, B-26B 41-17569, 70th Bomb Squadron, collides with B-25 at Plaine Des Gaiacs Airfield, New Caledonia

After repair, armor and guns removed and converted to "fat cat".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2016)

17694 w-o Jun 2, 1943 in takeoff acccident at Avon Park Bombing Range, FL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2017)

42-95875 Bunny’s Honey Y5-Q / 7I-D Capt. Emanuel Schifani


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2017)

www.344bg-b26.org
October 6, 1944 trying to bomb Arnhem Bridge after Monty’s folly, ‘Market Garden’. From the MACR the crew that day was: 1/Lt. Herbert H. Moore, Jr.- pilot 2/Lt. Albert Allen – co-pilot 2/Lt. Edward Sadula- bombardier, navigator S/Sgt. Norman Traux- radio/ gunner S/Sgt Bernard Bielinski- Eng.-gunner Sgt George Boyer – TG Sgt. Einar Nielson- radio/gunner The plane was “Nick’s Chick” 42-95918 as you have no doubt noticed it is but one digit off the serial number of “The Shop Worn Angel” (42-95917). From the MACR they were “(the) last plane in formation Number 5 position.” They were hit by heavy flak immediately after dropping their bomb load from 12,500 ft. Sgt. Einar Nielson “…smelled gas and told them over the intercom phone.” Lt. Moore ordered everyone to bail out. Navigator/bombardier Lt Sadula refused to come out of the nose until he had plotted a course back over enemy lines. Lt. Moore told S/Sgt Traux to open the door leading to the bomb-bays but the smoke forced him back. The tail fell off and the ends hurtled through space. It exploded at about 4000 feet, freeing Lt.’s Moore and Allen. Unfortunately, Lt. Sadula was in the pilot’s compartment and his parachute was in the radio compartment. Boyer and Traux also went down with the plane. Bielinski received severe burns and a back injury, Allen had a broken leg and burns and Moore re-broke his left ankle and was hit with shrapnel in his right knee. They were all picked up by the Dutch Resistance.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

B-26-C-45-MO, 42-107814, Y5-X Lt. W A Brady, 344th Bomb Group- BUNNY'S HONEY II- 2
Not all crew had movie star looks, just plain guys here.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2017)

B-26-B50-MA, 42-95876 Mary Jo, (Mary-Jo served as the lead plane on D-Day*)*


story from Lt. Col. Jens A. Norgaard.
(nice little piece of history research, when you read the letter below you will find out when the second picture was taken 















Lt. Col. Jens A. Norgaard

This letter was written by my mother-in-law, Mary Jo Norgaard in July 2006 after reading some of them. Thank you again for all your time.
Dear Mabelle,
My son James Norgaard found your letter on this website. It was great to relive memories so many years later. He felt you might like to hear a little more of the story.
I am the Mary Jo, Lt. Col. Jens A. Norgaard named his plane after. His parents were both Danish, not Norwegian. He was born in Danish owned St. Croix. I am 91 years old and still have a mind and memories of your Jim (that’s what we called him).
Jens and I were married in March 1943, he died in September 1989. We lived in Lakeland, Florida where Jens was Commander of the 495th Squadron of the 344th bomb group of the 9th Air Force.
His group had been picked to train new B26 Crews after we lost so many of our B26 Crews to Hitler’s Rommel, “The Fox” in the African Desert in 1943.
When their group left for Europe in January 1944, Jens hand picked his crew. James Parish was the group’s best bombardier and Lou Offenberg was the most outstanding Navigator (We still keep in touch with him). The family met with him in Florida after Jens died and he told us all about D-Day` which we taped. Lou had special Celestial training.
Col. Witty said the D-Day Mission was miraculous. It was!
I dedicated Jens’ plane to the Blessed Mother and St. Joseph when he named it after me. A month before D-Day when they were practicing the D-Day formation, Lou Offenberg noticed a lake that wasn’t on his map. He asked Jens why. Jens told him it was in front of the palace and not marked to protect the palace from German aircrafts. Lou marked his map.
On D-Day the weather was so bad Col. Witty wanted to abort the mission. Jens insisted they could do it with his great crew.
When they had the formation together about 15 minutes before they were to drop their bombs, Jens asked Lou where they were. Lou answered, “I don’t have a ghost of an idea.” Just at that moment the clouds opened over the lake in front of the palace. They knew where they were and dropped their bombs on all their targets within 20 seconds of the target time.
They opened Utah Beach so our men were able to land safely, while the British 8th Air Force missed their target on Omaha Beach and dropped their bombs 3 miles inland, causing the deaths of so many of our men. I learned this in 2002 when I went to the Dedication of the Museum at the Arnhiem Bridge in Holland with my son Lt. Col. Anders J. Norgaard and his wife Geraldine. Jens and his crew with Jim and Lou had destroyed the important bridge after many other crews had failed.
On a mission sometime after D-day, Jens was flying one of his group’s planes, “Schiffoni’s” because the Mary Jo was being repaired. While your Jim was leaning over the bomb site a piece of shrapnel came through it and struck him in the forehead. Jens dropped his bombs and immediately turned the plane around to return to their base, as Jim was thought to be dead, but when Jim moved suddenly, Jens changed course to the nearest base to get help. But, Jim died there. Jim was the only one of Jens’ crew that he lost. No one ever died on the Mary Jo.
When we defeated Japan, Jens was released from the service in California in August of 1945. Where he had been sent to join the war against Japan, after returning from Europe. He and I went to visit Jim’s parents, after his discharge, to give them the details of his death and his life with the group, and to comfort them.
I forgot to tell you, our son Anders was born on June 4 1944, two days before D-Day. Jens didn’t know of his birth for 2 weeks, all communication was stopped as you know.
I have kept in touch with Lambert Austin who has been writing a newsletter every few months for years. I had also kept in touch with Carl Christ and his wife Edna, who were part of the 344th. Carl has gathered a great deal of information for the museum and the B26 groups. Carl died in 2005.
The success of the D-day mission would never have been so great, had it not been for James Parish’s expertise as a bombardier.
Sincerely,
Mary Jo Norgaard


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2017)

20th BG Dina Mite in Dodge City

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 9, 2017)

Film of 22nd BG B-26 40-1363 "Southern Cross" wheels up landing, 9 June 1942.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TzAa0avsIk
"_The Virginian_", _also depicted in this film, was shot down by Japanese Zero fighters of the Tainan Kokutai on this mission, An attack on the Japanese bases of Lea and Salamaua.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

Got down ok...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2017)

394 BG 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

Good shot..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2017)

Goin' to church I guess!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: US D-Day Marked A-26 Marauder En Route To Target, ETO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: US B-25 Mitchell On Airfield, “Flak Hack” | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

*WWII photo- 17th Bomb Group- B-26 Bomber plane Nose Art - SHACK DATE* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF D-Day Normandy Support Photo airplane bombs Rail & road junction | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

B-26 Bomber Plane French Air Force Pilots Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

AVIATION, PHOTO, AVION "MARAUDEUR, N° 17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

DQ871 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation B26 Marander | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - Group Photo & Mechanics On Prop Of Martin B-26 Marauder #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

VINTAGE B-26 MARTIN MARAUDER COLOR PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2019)

Imgur video of B-26 losing an engine


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: American A-26 Bomber In D-Day Markings! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

ORIGINAL WWII US ARMY AIR FORCE BOMBER NOSE ART PHOTO BUGS BUNNY B26 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

WWII U.S. 9th Airforce B26 Marauder Mission On D Day Glossy 8x10 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bauer: _B-26C-45-MO 42-107674 (322nd BG, 452nd BS, 9th AF) shot down by AAA at Pracht, Germany Mar 24, 1945. MACR 13323. One crewman killed, 5 bailed out and became POW._
Starting from A-61 Beauvais/Tille, France

Org. Photo: Aerial View 322nd BG B-26 Bombers (#42-107674; Shot Down 1945)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bauer: _Martin B-26G-10-MA 43-34428 (322nd BG, 451st BS) shot down by AAA Feb 10, 1945_. 

Starting from A-61 Beauvais/Tille, France

Org. Photo: Aerial View 322nd BG B-26 Bombers (#43-34428; Shot Down 1945)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Orig. US Foto B-26 Marauder Flugzeug am Flugplatz JARNY b. Metz Frankreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

factory modified experimental ground attack version with 2 x 37mm cannon and 2 x .50 cal machine guns in nose, waist guns supposedly moved higher, also reportedly had 4 x .50MG in wings. Engines said to have had small scoops and extended nacelles, horn-balanced rudder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

same site 
*Martin B-26B-25-MA Marauder 41-31773 c/n 3487 'Flak Bait'*
*322nd BG, 449th BS, survived 207 ops over Europe, at air base Kitzingen Germany 1946.
NASM 80-1243*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 29, 2019)

johnbr said:


> factory modified experimental ground attack version with 2 x 37mm cannon and 2 x .50 cal machine guns in nose, waist guns supposedly moved higher, also reportedly had 4 x .50MG in wings. Engines said to have had small scoops and extended nacelles, horn-balanced rudder.
> 
> View attachment 558271



Ring and bead gunsights don't often appear on operational aircraft. Though some early manuals describe how to use the torpedo aimer as a gunsight, and later ones show a reflector sight mounted in the cockpit.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

Assigned to 449BS, 322BG, 9AF USAAF. During the course of its service life of 207 missions, with bombing runs over France, Belgium, Netherlands and Germany, it was perforated with over 1000 holes, twice returned with only one engine operating, once with an engine on fire and twice with the complete loss of its electrical and hydraulic systems. Having survived the war in Europe, Flak Bait was selected to be returned to the US. On 18-Mar-46, Major John Egan and Captain Norman Schloesser flew Flak-Bait one last time, to an air depot at Oberpfaffenhofen in Bavaria to be broken down to component parts and shipped in crates back home. Currently being restored at the Steven F.
First of three assigned crews of the Martin B-26 "Flak Bait" posed on top of the aircraft; pilot LT James J. Farrell is in the center; June 1944. Note mechanics in foreground. photographer Unknown
Crew no-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 1, 2019)

View of crew members from the 449th Bombardment Squadron, 322nd Bombardment Group posed in front of Martin (Glenn L.) B-26B Marauder (Model 179B) "Flak Bait," circa 1943-1945. Standing, left to right, are Sherman V. Best, Jr., Henry "Hank" Bozarth, and Tom Gee. Kneeling, left to right, are W.J. "Bill" Johnston, McDonald Darnell, Jr., and Russell Bassler. Lt. James Farrell (front row, kneeling) and his crew pose on _Flak-Bait_ shortly before the Normandy Invasion. 
Search this site

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE BEIM START | eBay


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2019)

"Red from the A&P" - Anybody remember that part from Ken Burns "The War"?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- 17th Bomb Group - B 26 Bomber plane Nose Art- KISMET* -3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US AAF B-25 NOSE ART PHOTO CHILD RIDING BOMB W/ SLING SHOT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 25, 2020)

That's "Henry" B-26B #41-17565 of the 69th Bombardment Squadron, 38th Bombardment Group (M) in New Caledonia, late 1942. The 69th and 70th Bomb Squadrons were the first to receive the new B-26B in March of 1942. They deployed to Hawaii between May 22nd and June 10th, 1942. A pair of 69th BS B-26Bs were sent to Midway with a pair of B-26s from the 408th BS and took part in the Battle of Midway. "Henry" was flown to New Caledonia by LT Wilmarth and Lt Story in late June. The 69th conducted sea patrols from New Caledonia and Efate during the second half of 1942. In January, 1943 they flew to Guadalcanal to conduct combat operations. "Henry" lost an engine enroute and though it made it to Guadalcanal, it never flew again. The aircraft features the field modifications unique to 69th BS aircraft. Namely, the fixed .50 in the right lower nose and the heavily braced mantlet housing the .50 caliber flexible nose gun. The first B-26Bs only had a flexible .30 caliber nose gun.
Source: _The Story_, James B. Story

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 25, 2020)

The 69th and 70th Bomb Squadrons were the last units to be sent to the Pacific with B-26s. Shortly after they departed, the remaining squadrons of the 38th BG were re-equipped with B-25s. The USAAF had decided to earmark all subsequent B-26 production for the formation of medium bomb groups destined for the MTO and the ETO. The B-26's take-off characteristics were unsuited for the primitive, small airfields typical of island bases in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 25, 2020)

Here is something I found a while back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 25, 2020)

One almost never sees the Aft Bomb Bay Doors open, but here is a shot.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 25, 2020)

Here is a photograph of a friend of mine. This wasn't his regular aeroplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Bomber - MTO Algeria I.D.ed Original! | eBay

41-17863 (320th BG, 444th BS, "Bad Penny") salvaged Nov 14, 1943


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

ORIGINAL B/W WW2 BOMBER PHOTO WITH CREW BEFORE MISSION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## varsity07840 (Feb 25, 2020)

Note the .30 cal gun sockets in the windows in the rear bomb bay doors insisted on in the first B-26Bs. Eliminated soon after,


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 25, 2020)

That's actually a B-26C-5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: Aerial View B-26 Bomber "THE SUSAN KAY" on Mission!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-26 Bomber (#41-35269) Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "HELL-WAGON"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View Trio B-26 Bomber Flying in Formation on Mission (#3)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View Trio B-26 Bomber Flying in Formation on Mission (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 27, 2020)

Training ships. The large ID numbers on the lower nose give it away.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

1943 WWII US Army PHOTO~"MARTIN B-26 Marauder BOMBER w/ CREW" NEW GUINEA~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

1943 WWII US Army Air Corp PHOTO~"Martin B-26 Marauder BOMBER" Phillipines~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

1943 Press Photo ground crew prepares a U.S. bomber for a mission in Tunisia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US B-25 AIRCRAFT PHOTO: TAIL SECTION VIEW | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

1944 Press Photo France, USAF Marauder flies over a bombed enemy gun position | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 344th BG B26 with Invasion Stripes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 394th BG B26 with Invasion Stripes | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 394TH BG B26s in Formation with Invasion Stripes | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## RagTag (May 16, 2020)

Snautzer, my mouth dropped with your post of the 344th BG ‘26 Y-71 #344437 with invasion stripes. I have an original photograph which I post here of the very same aircraft as taken by my father, Lt. Lawrence Hohlaus, flying with the 1st Pathfinder Squadron, Provisional. From the position of the aircraft in the photo I would assume he was flying up to take their position as lead. Although they might have formated up with the 344th for other reasons, from his logbook the very earliest my photo could have been taken Is on November 26th, ‘44, when he led the 344th on a mission to bomb an ordnance depot at Giessen, Germany. The next time was not until January, when maybe invasion stripes would have been gone? Anyway, thanks, serendipitous finds like this make this forum really worthwhile. Thanks for starting this thread of my favorite aircraft!


----------



## RagTag (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

RagTag said:


> Snautzer, my mouth dropped with your post of the 344th BG ‘26 Y-71 #344437 with invasion stripes. I have an original photograph which I post here of the very same aircraft as taken by my father, Lt. Lawrence Hohlaus, flying with the 1st Pathfinder Squadron, Provisional. From the position of the aircraft in the photo I would assume he was flying up to take their position as lead. Although they might have formated up with the 344th for other reasons, from his logbook the very earliest my photo could have been taken Is on November 26th, ‘44, when he led the 344th on a mission to bomb an ordnance depot at Giessen, Germany. The next time was not until January, when maybe invasion stripes would have been gone? Anyway, thanks, serendipitous finds like this make this forum really worthwhile. Thanks for starting this thread of my favorite aircraft!
> View attachment 581705


You are welcome.


----------



## Zipper730 (May 24, 2020)

Some of these shots are breathtaking, the quality the images have remained in makes them look so much newer than they really are -- it's really a testament to good film, good storage (and the ability to use computers to adjust the color quality to correct for aging in old film -- some of them have this bluish color to them).

Some of them look like they were taken yesterday to 25 years ago, and others from the 1960's when color television first came into widespread use. They're amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## conkerking (May 24, 2020)

Amazing pics!


----------



## RagTag (May 25, 2020)

For Memorial Day and the WW2 75th here is the 344th Bomb Group in a not commonly seen picture laying what I believe are 2000 pounders, 2 per aircraft. This is an original photo taken from my father's Pathfinder Squadron aircraft who was leading the mission that day. Note the deep snow on the ground. From his logbook's winter missions this is either a raid on an ordnance depot in Geissen, Germany on November 26, 1944, or a railroad bridge busting mission to Nonnweiler, Germany on January 29, 1945. My bet is these size munitions were used to knock out the bridge at Nonnweiler. Good hits were observed. If that was the mission, he led the Group in _"Smokey"_, or _"Smokey Joe"_ an illustration of which can be seen in Osprey's _B-26 Marauder Units of the Eighth and Ninth Air Forces._ At that time as co-pilot he was flying what seem to be a mix of aircraft, as the Pathfinders often flew aircraft borrowed from different units. _"Smokey" _was from the 456th Bomb Squadron, 323rd Bomb Group. Apparently he only flew it once. The picture in flight of "_Smokey" _is from the Roger Freeman Collection of the American Air Museum in Britain. The picture my Dad took of his pilot with _"Smokey"_ is an original picture, and likely taken the same day. Must have been a good mission. Flaking paint was common on Marauders, but what looks like a hole in the canopy and some of the apparent holes and flakes peppering on the right might have come from a flak burst!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2020)




----------



## spicmart (Jun 8, 2020)

Has the B-26 Marauder ever been fitted out with a front armament of 14 x 12,7 mm guns like its competitor the B-25 Mitchell?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2020)

There were two gun pods on either side of the nose, if that counts ?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2020)

I think 

 Greg Boeser
might know a thing or three about this


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 8, 2020)

Operationally, the first fixed forward gun was installed on a B-26 of the 22nd BG in May of 1942. A single .50 cal, mounted on the floor in the nose compartment of B-26 MA #40-1421, _"YEAH!"_. Interestingly, it was not copied by other 22nd BG aircraft.
The 69th Bomb Squadron based in New Caledonia, modified all their B-26B MAs with this installation in late 1942.
In September 1942 an AAF directive ordered all B-26B, B-26B-1 and B-26C to be fitted with a single fixed forward .50 cal, and four removable fuselage mounted .50 caliber "package" guns.
The 70th BS, in Fiji, retrofitted their B-26B MA with the package guns in October-November 1942, but did not install the fixed nose gun. They found that the recoil was too much for the skin of the aircraft, and reduced the armament to two package guns by January 1943.
In Alaska, after losing two aircraft to AA attacking shipping around Kiska in October 1942, at least one 73rd BS was modified with two .50s and two 20mm mounted in the nose. (Some sources mention several so modified, but I have only seen pictures of one.)
B-26B, B-26B-2, B-26B-3 and B-26B-4 assigned to the 17th, 319th 320th and 322nd BGs were retrofitted with the single fixed nose gun prior to deployment overseas, though most lacked the four package guns.
B-26C and B-26B-10 and later blocks were fitted with the fixed nose gun and the package guns as standard equipment.
There were some experimental fittings of other armament, including a pannier with four 20mm guns fitted under the bomb bay, but these never got past the test stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, why not?
Simple reason, the B-26 was not designed as an attack aircraft. It was designed as a fast, medium altitude bomber, capable of carrying the same payload as the B-17. The B-25 on the other hand, was a redesign of a prototype attack bomber (the NA-40) which lost out to the Douglas A-20. North American enlarged the design to try to meet the specs of Air Corps Circular Proposal 39-640. This design (NA-62) finished a distant second behind the Martin 179. The flirtation with using the B-26 as a low altitude attack aircraft was brief. Operational usage demonstrated that the design was ill suited to that role. In the Pacific, where the Marauder was initially deployed, attempts to use it as a torpedo plane were frustrated by the lack of an effective aerial torpedo. At Midway, Dutch Harbor, and later at Kiska, torpedo attacks were failures due in part to the unsuitable attack profile required by the Mark XIII torpedo. The pilot would have to slow the B-26 almost to stall speed to launch the torpedo. At Midway three of four planes were able to launch their torpedoes at Akagi. None hit. Agaist the Northern Force attacking Dutch Harbor several flights were sent out, but could not locate the enemy fleet. Lt George Thornbrough did locate the fleet, but could not by himself penetrate the screen of escorts and fighters. He tried to dive bomb the Ryujo with his torpedo, but missed. He went back to base rearmed with bombs and went out again, but failed to relocate the enemy. His plane crashed after running out of gas when his base was socked in due to the horrible weather. Another attempt by torpedo armed B-26s failed to score, though they claimed a hit on a cruiser. Alaska based B-26s were used at low level vs shipping for the simple reason that the Aleutian Islands were usually engulfed by low overcast. Two unsuccessful torpedo attacks vs a grounded ship in Kiska's Gertrude Cove on October 14th, 1942 convinced the Air Force to stick with bombs. Two days later six B-26s sank the IJN destroyer Oboro and crippled the Hatsuharu in a mast height attack off Kiska. A mast height attack on the Cheribon Maru 26 November 1942 in Holtz Bay, Attu left the ship burning and sinking. CPT John Pletcher led the mission in a cannon and mg armed strafer. (#40-1558)
In the southwest Pacific, the 22nd BG stuck to medium to low altitude conventional attacks. The 69th and 70th BS in the South Pacific trained as torpedo bombers, but aside from the two planes committed at Midway, never dropped a torpedo in anger. They also trained for skip bombing, but did not use this technique until after converting to B-25s in 1943.
One notable low level raid vs the Japanese seaplane base at Rekata Bay on Jan 7, 1943 was a disaster. the lead plane was shot down and another had to be abandoned over Guadalcanal due to battle damage. Several others were badly damaged.
By the early February 1943 the B-26 was being phased out of the Pacific. All but one squadron of the 22nd BG transitioned into B-25s. The two Alaska based squadrons transitioned to B-25s. 77th BS began in September 1942, returning to offensive missions in December. 73rd BS flew the Marauder's last combat mission in the Aleutians 18 Jan 1943. The 69th and 70th ceased offensive missions with B-26s in Feb 1943. The 69th had begun receiving B-25s in September '42, but did not use them operationally until June '43. The 70th would not return to combat until October 1943.
In North Africa low level attacks were found to be prohibitively expensive, due to the prevalence of plentiful, accurate light and medium flak. the Africa based Marauders had to resort to medium level attacks, heavily escorted by fighters to fend off the German interceptors. So, after all the trouble of fitting out Marauders for low level attacks, they went back to being used as they had originally been intended. This lesson had to be relearned in England in May 1943, after the second attempt at an unescorted, low level attack vs Ijmuiden was completely wiped out. So in the end all that forward firing armament just added weight and drag, and extra headaches for the armorers who had to keep that stuff clean and operative, just in case some Kraut fighter pilot might break through and make a head on pass at that tight formation of Marauders. Eventually, as Axis fighter opposition dwindled in the MTO, units removed one or both pairs of the package guns. The fixed nose gun was also often removed. Even being eliminated on the production line of late model B-26s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## RagTag (Jul 10, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well, why not?
> Simple reason, the B-26 was not designed as an attack aircraft. It was designed as a fast, medium altitude bomber, capable of carrying the same payload as the B-17. The B-25 on the other hand, was a redesign of a prototype attack bomber (the NA-40) which lost out to the Douglas A-20. North American enlarged the design to try to meet the specs of Air Corps Circular Proposal 39-640. This design (NA-62) finished a distant second behind the Martin 179. The flirtation with using the B-26 as a low altitude attack aircraft was brief. Operational usage demonstrated that the design was ill suited to that role. In the Pacific, where the Marauder was initially deployed, attempts to use it as a torpedo plane were frustrated by the lack of an effective aerial torpedo. At Midway, Dutch Harbor, and later at Kiska, torpedo attacks were failures due in part to the unsuitable attack profile required by the Mark XIII torpedo. The pilot would have to slow the B-26 almost to stall speed to launch the torpedo. At Midway three of four planes were able to launch their torpedoes at Akagi. None hit. Agaist the Northern Force attacking Dutch Harbor several flights were sent out, but could not locate the enemy fleet. Lt George Thornbrough did locate the fleet, but could not by himself penetrate the screen of escorts and fighters. He tried to dive bomb the Ryujo with his torpedo, but missed. He went back to base rearmed with bombs and went out again, but failed to relocate the enemy. His plane crashed after running out of gas when his base was socked in due to the horrible weather. Another attempt by torpedo armed B-26s failed to score, though they claimed a hit on a cruiser. Alaska based B-26s were used at low level vs shipping for the simple reason that the Aleutian Islands were usually engulfed by low overcast. Two unsuccessful torpedo attacks vs a grounded ship in Kiska's Gertrude Cove on October 14th, 1942 convinced the Air Force to stick with bombs. Two days later six B-26s sank the IJN destroyer Oboro and crippled the Hatsuharu in a mast height attack off Kiska. A mast height attack on the Cheribon Maru 26 November 1942 in Holtz Bay, Attu left the ship burning and sinking. CPT John Pletcher led the mission in a cannon and mg armed strafer. (#40-1558)
> In the southwest Pacific, the 22nd BG stuck to medium to low altitude conventional attacks. The 69th and 70th BS in the South Pacific trained as torpedo bombers, but aside from the two planes committed at Midway, never dropped a torpedo in anger. They also trained for skip bombing, but did not use this technique until after converting to B-25s in 1943.
> One notable low level raid vs the Japanese seaplane base at Rekata Bay on Jan 7, 1943 was a disaster. the lead plane was shot down and another had to be abandoned over Guadalcanal due to battle damage. Several others were badly damaged.
> ...


Great overview of torpedo use by US B-26s. What’s interesting and what seems to be a little told story is that the British had considerably better success (at least some) delivering torpedoes and sinking Axis shipping in the MTO with Marauder Mark II’s and III’s. Assuming the shackle set up was similar, the difference must have been in better torpedoes or tactics. Or maybe better torpedoes allowing better tactics. I wonder what torpedo was used; in some pictures it appears to be longer bodied than the US Mark XIII. Did it allow a better attack profile, shallow water performance or just downright be more reliable? If you have any insight on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 11, 2020)

The RAF did use the Marauder as a torpedo plane, again, briefly. 14 Squadron traded in its Blenheims for Marauder Mk Is in August 1942. It resumed operations in late October, flying maritime reconnaissance and trained for torpedo attack. Flying in pairs, the Marauders sought out Axis shipping in the Eastern Mediterranean and Aegean Seas. Several attacks were made in January and February 1943. Encounters on 3 Jan and 12 Jan failed to score. On 19 January, 1943 a pair of Marauders torpedoed and sank the 654 ton Italian tanker _Alfredo. _Two more unsuccessful attacks were made on 23 Jan and 1 Feb. On the 15th, a pair was intercepted and shot down by a lone Bf 109. The final torpedo mission flown by RAF Marauders was the attack on Milos Harbor on Feb 21st. Three torpedo carrying Marauders were accompanied by six carrying bombs. The torpedo attack sank the 1300 ton _Artemis Pitta, _while the bombers attacking afterwards failed to hit any ships but did some damage to harbor installations. Two bombers were lost. 14 Squadron reverted to pure maritime reconnaissance after this mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Jul 14, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> The RAF did use the Marauder as a torpedo plane, again, briefly. 14 Squadron traded in its Blenheims for Marauder Mk Is in August 1942. It resumed operations in late October, flying maritime reconnaissance and trained for torpedo attack. Flying in pairs, the Marauders sought out Axis shipping in the Eastern Mediterranean and Aegean Seas. Several attacks were made in January and February 1943. Encounters on 3 Jan and 12 Jan failed to score. On 19 January, 1943 a pair of Marauders torpedoed and sank the 654 ton Italian tanker _Alfredo. _Two more unsuccessful attacks were made on 23 Jan and 1 Feb. On the 15th, a pair was intercepted and shot down by a lone Bf 109. The final torpedo mission flown by RAF Marauders was the attack on Milos Harbor on Feb 21st. Three torpedo carrying Marauders were accompanied by six carrying bombs. The torpedo attack sank the 1300 ton _Artemis Pitta, _while the bombers attacking afterwards failed to hit any ships but did some damage to harbor installations. Two bombers were lost. 14 Squadron reverted to pure maritime reconnaissance after this mission.


And that would be another interesting story of their use as "fighters". Thanks, great description of B-26 torpedo operations by US and Britain that I have not seen so clearly put. It looks like the probable torpedo the British were most likely carrying was their 18" Mark XII. It appears to have allowed a higher release altitude and faster delivery airspeed than the US Mark 13 of the time, which was of pretty marginal effectiveness. It also ran faster, which I think might aid accuracy. Too bad we didn't have the British torpedoes at Midway. It seems also to carry a little more gracefully underneath than the Mark 13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 16, 2020)

I have a grouping I bought years ago from a USAAF pilot Robert F. Harper who flew B-26's, B-25's in ETO and A-26's in Pacific Theater including all his logbooks, paperwork, wings, jacket patches and lots of photos. Many mission and personal in theater photos. I have included some nose art photos. Not sure if this is the correct forum. Lots of cool stuff from a pilot who was there. I have much more from this collection if you are interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for posting these and am very interested to see more


----------



## RagTag (Jul 17, 2020)

Jimbob said:


> I have a grouping I bought years ago from a USAAF pilot Robert F. Harper who flew B-26's, B-25's in ETO and A-26's in Pacific Theater including all his logbooks, paperwork, wings, jacket patches and lots of photos. Many mission and personal in theater photos. I have included some nose art photos. Not sure if this is the correct forum. Lots of cool stuff from a pilot who was there. I have much more from this collection if you are interested.


128 mission Marauder! 👍


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper pictures part 2. There are many photos, so I will send them in parts. They are loose, so there are in the order that I scanned them. Not in chronological order. Some have writing on the back side, so I will include these also. If you are interested in the logbooks, Pilot Yearbook or documentation of his career, let me know and I can include them also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper Pictures Part 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper Pictures Part 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper Pictures Part 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper Pictures Part 6

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F, Harper Pictures Part 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper Part 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 18, 2020)

Robert F. Harper. I have posted all the personal photos I have from this collection. I apologize if I have duplicated any. There are dupes that came with the grouping. I have posted pictures of his wings, patches and flight computers that came with the pictures in this post. I have much more of his paperwork and log books if anyone is interested. I also have many, many, many original photo albums and individual photos form most of the WW2 major combatants that I can post also. That's it for tonight. I hope you like these as much as I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Jul 18, 2020)

A lot of great pictures, thank you for posting!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 19, 2020)

You might want to start your own thread. Looks like a great collection!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 24, 2020)

I will start another post soon with his logbooks and paperwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 30, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Operationally, the first fixed forward gun was installed on a B-26 of the 22nd BG in May of 1942. A single .50 cal, mounted on the floor in the nose compartment of B-26 MA #40-1421, _"YEAH!"_. Interestingly, it was not copied by other 22nd BG aircraft.
> The 69th Bomb Squadron based in New Caledonia, modified all their B-26B MAs with this installation in late 1942.
> In September 1942 an AAF directive ordered all B-26B, B-26B-1 and B-26C to be fitted with a single fixed forward .50 cal, and four removable fuselage mounted .50 caliber "package" guns.
> The 70th BS, in Fiji, retrofitted their B-26B MA with the package guns in October-November 1942, but did not install the fixed nose gun. They found that the recoil was too much for the skin of the aircraft, and reduced the armament to two package guns by January 1943.
> ...


Further research turns up evidence that the Alaska based Marauders were undergoing conversion to strafer versions in August and September 1942. The guns were installed in the nose in place of the bombardier's position. The installation consisted of two 20mm cannon and two .50 caliber guns fired by the pilot, and hydraulically charged. I have not located info on type of gunsight used, nor ammo carried. But I'll keep looking. The 77th Bomb Squadron had several and at least these two made it out to Adak with the 73rd. 
View attachment 590203
Cpt John Pletcher and crew in front of Martin B-26 MA #40-1506, Adak, AK, 28 Oct, 1942
View attachment 590204
B-26 MA #40-1558 on the ramp at Adak, AK, early November, 1942
photo credit: National Park Service, John Pletcher Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art w/ Kills- THE RENAISSANCE* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

878 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - B-26CT Marauder N171E in mid 1950s | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Aerial Photo B-26 MARAUDER BOMBERS Railroad Yards France 186 | eBay

Baugher: 42-95996 B-26B-50-MA Gunga Din

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: B-26G-25-MA 44-68120

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Martin B26 Marauder

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane w/ Nose Art IN FLIGHT- CHECKERED TAIL* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Martin B26 Marauder
> 
> View attachment 598551


13th Marauder built. Served in Alaska and Aleutians with 28th Composite Group. Possibly 73rd or 77th Bomb Squadron. Returned to States in early 1943 and served out the war in a training unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## RagTag (Oct 21, 2020)

Great Pix! The Aleutians one is a fave with a predatory look to it. The eBay one's back of photo note says "Italy 1944" best I can tell. Note the dorsal turret is removed. Can't read the nose art. What is an unarmed, modified, maybe short tail Marauder with hi-viz markings doing in a 1944 war zone?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2020)

RagTag said:


> The eBay one's back of photo note says "Italy 1944" best I can tell. Note the dorsal turret is removed. Can't read the nose art. What is an unarmed, modified, maybe short tail Marauder with hi-viz markings doing in a 1944 war zone?



Yeah, it's certainly intriguing. It has no armament by the looks of things and it looks like there are two small windows (?) forward of the fuselage star 'n bar, so a fast transport perhaps for some VIP? Note the markings on the nacelles as well, a further nod to a non combat role. The nose art looks like an edelwiess, but hard to tell. Would like to know more.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 22, 2020)

The two small windows were the scanning windows for the waist gunner. Many war weary a/c were turned into "fat cats", essentially unarmed fast transports. The checkertail suggests a hack for the 325th FG?


----------



## RagTag (Oct 22, 2020)

The landing lights look like they are gone or the covers removed. The nose art does look like an edelweiss and seems to read "F-----N I LOVE", but might be subject to another interpretation. 325th was MTO. Might be right.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2020)

Photo is also here, in better shape...Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - B-26 of the 325th FG ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2020)

Some different painting on the nacelles


----------



## RagTag (Oct 23, 2020)

How much speed do you think they gained by stripping out all the guns and turret, and maybe other incidentals like bombsight?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunno. AT-23s gained 20 MPH over a standard B-26B/C

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

ORIGINAL Photo Lot of 2 WWII era B-26 Marauder Large Format Pictures 8" x 9 3/4" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2020)

Two more shots of 40-1372 here...Pacific Wrecks


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 24, 2020)

These are taken in 1943 after she returned from the Aleutians.
A few things to note:
1. The engines have been replaced and propellers lack spinners.
2. the large ID number on the fuselage and the small US star to the rear of the waist window. The original marking was a 56" star directly below the top turret.
3. The scoreboard below the cockpit window represents ship claims of the Aleutian based Marauders. One cruiser, two destroyers and three merchant ships.
40-1372 and 40-1369, after returning from the Aleutians were refurbished and then flown on a publicity tour to mark the exploits of the Pacific based Marauders. They were piloted by veteran crews including Captain Kenneth Dempster, an Aleutian veteran, and Major Gerald Crosson, a veteran of the Southwest Pacific.
Following these tours the aircraft were used for training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-26 Bombers (#42-43313) Ready for Take-Off on Airfield!!! | eBay

Baugher: Martin B-26B-40-MA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: Pair of B-26 Bombers (#42-107541 & #42-43313) on Airfield!!! | eBay

Baugher: Martin B-26C-45-MO 42-107541
42-107541 | American Air Museum in Britain: Assigned to 444BS, 320BG, 12AF USAAF. 67 x missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Martin B26 Marauder
> 
> View attachment 598551



WW2 Picture Photo 1942 B-26 Marauder armed with Mark XIII torpedo May 1942 1375 | eBay

Baugher: 40-1447 22nd BG, 2nd BS blew tire on landing at Reid River, Australia Apr 22, 1942 and scavenged for parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2020)

Aspect ratio adjustment needed.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 8, 2020)

Actually, 77th Bomb Squadron, 28th Composite Group. Nose gear collapsed on landing due to hydraulic failure caused by faulty hydraulic charging equipment for recently installed nose guns, 27 Sep, 1942, Elmendorf Field, Alaska. No injuries. Severely damaged, requiring major overhaul. Probably scrapped.
USAAF Accident report #43-8-27-503


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER RADIO GUNNER ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1943 WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER & CAPTURED GERMAN MOTORCYCLE ORIGINAL 1943 WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2020)

MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBAGATOR ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1943 WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice close up.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

WW2 Original Weary Willie Plane Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Smile guys he's taking our picture!!

*PHOTO* AAF Shark Mouth B-26 Marauder Bomber Crew in Combat - Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WWII Photo US Army Air Force AAF B-26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomber Squadron Nose Art Radio Operator Gunner ? | eBay
WWII Photo Army Air Force B26 451st Bomber Squadron Nose Art Texas Peacemaker | eBay
WW2 Photo AAF Army Air Force B26 Bomber 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Tail Gunner | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomber Squadron Nose Art Maintenance Officer ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WWII Photo RPPC Army B26 451st Bomber Squadron Nose Art My Darling Shark’s Teeth | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WWII Photo Army Air Force B26 451st Bomber Squadron Nose Art Sarah E Missing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay
WWII Photo Air Force B26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Impatient Virgin Shot Down | eBay

Baugher: Martin B-26C-15-MO 41-34951 (322nd BG, 451st BS, 9th AF "Impatient Virgin II") battle damaged by flak and crashed 1/2 mi S of Meuvaines, France Aug 6, 1944. MACR 11982. 4 killed, 3 survived but one died on way to hospital.

James Michael Sweeney, Marauder Man, 451st Bomb Squadron, 322nd Bomb Group.






















*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2021)

MARTIN MARAUDER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Baugher: Martin B-26B-50-MA 42-95930 Angel Puss (387th BG, 558th BS, 9th AF) shot down by AAA at Raon near St Die, France Oct 12, 1944. MACR 9817. One crewman killed, seven bailed out and became POW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Jan 10, 2021)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 559024
> View attachment 559025
> View attachment 559026
> Assigned to 449BS, 322BG, 9AF USAAF. During the course of its service life of 207 missions, with bombing runs over France, Belgium, Netherlands and Germany, it was perforated with over 1000 holes, twice returned with only one engine operating, once with an engine on fire and twice with the complete loss of its electrical and hydraulic systems. Having survived the war in Europe, Flak Bait was selected to be returned to the US. On 18-Mar-46, Major John Egan and Captain Norman Schloesser flew Flak-Bait one last time, to an air depot at Oberpfaffenhofen in Bavaria to be broken down to component parts and shipped in crates back home. Currently being restored at the Steven F.
> ...


I’ve been very fortunate volunteering at Smithsonian Air & Space and have been involved in the restoration and preservation of Flak Bait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2021)

Shut up!! No way! Lucky


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Crashed B-26 Bomber Plane 323rd Bomb Group 9th Air Force Original WWII Photo | eBay

Baugher: 42-96256 Martin B-26F-1-MA Marauder (454th BS, 323rd BG, 9th AF) hit by rocket fired by Me 262A-1a/R-1 flown by Uffz Johann Karl Muller of JV 44 near Memmingham, Germany and crashlanded in Germany near Allied lines Apr 20, 1945. MACR 14151. 1 crewman killed, 5 survived.
Asisbiz: RJ-J UGLY DUCKLING

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER PRODUCTION BALTIMORE ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO 1941 | eBay
MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER PRODUCTION BALTIMORE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## RagTag (Jan 30, 2021)

Tony Kambic said:


> I’ve been very fortunate volunteering at Smithsonian Air & Space and have been involved in the restoration and preservation of Flak Bait.


Congrats! When will I be able to fly up to DC and see her roll out?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-26 (42-95924) "RUM BUGGY" Crew 344th B.G. ETO ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Feb 4, 2021)

Flak Bait restoration/preservation among other projects has taken a significant hit by Covid. The museum has been closed for quite a while to visitors and volunteers, and staff has been working on limited basis within the museum. Not sure when it will be completed. The rudder and one of the engines with nacelle were completed and on the museum floor displayed near the Enola Gay.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF UNIDENTIFIED ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* AAF Bombers Sitting in Greenland Enroute to ETO ~ Excellent 8x10 Print | eBay

Baugher: 41-17773 Martin B-26B Marauder Unofficially known as B-26B-1.

https://clarencesimonsen745590793.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/smilin-jack1.pdf Image of pilot Grover Hodge Jr, from his sister Alma [Hodge] Rose, 1984. List of 440th Squadron [twenty] B-26B Marauders that departed for Goose Bay, Labrador, on 13 October 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF UNIDENTIFIED ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611780



Looks nice in black(?)


----------



## BobB (Feb 7, 2021)

My favorite B-26 photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks nice in black(?)


Note the mission markers. Flares?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Note the mission markers. Flares?



Could be?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder in Combat D-Day Markings 386th B.G. ETO ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder named "Hot Rock" 397th B.G. ETO ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Holland Belgien | eBay captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Holland Belgien | eBay captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Holland Belgien | eBay captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Holland Belgien | eBay captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Mar 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Repro Foto 10x15cm Flugzeug airplane aircraft Holland Belgien | eBay
> 
> View attachment 616501


Very interesting image as it shows 3 bladed props. That I recall, all B-26 Marauders were built with Curtis Electric 4 bladed props. With the silver part of the blade adjacent to the spinner and the hole in the spinner, leads me to think these may be VDMs, which the Germans used in place of damaged props if the plane crash landed. Would love to see how they modified the R-2800-43 to link up the pitch change motor and mechanism.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

There is a desciption of a german pilot flying a Marauder here on the board.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

Original WWII Photo AAF B-26 BOMBER BEAUMONT SUR OISE Winter Snow 1944 France 7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## WW2Hero (Mar 24, 2021)

Very nice Historical pictures..Thanks.


Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Photo AAF B-26 BOMBER BEAUMONT SUR OISE Winter Snow 1944 France 7 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 617108


Very nice & Historical Pictures..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER & CAPTURED GERMAN MOTORCYCLE ORIGINAL 1943 WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER US ARMY DUNKIRK ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 SECRET PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2021)

Good ones.
The steps being used in the pic in Post # 251 also appear to be captured Luftwaffe equipment.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2021)

1942 USAAF Ferry Command Baltimore MD B-26 Bomber Europe Bound 7x9 News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (May 15, 2021)

Doubt it's Europe bound. Looks like a B-26 or B-26A. The release date is too early for B-26Bs. It could be a B-26A that will be modified to Marauder I standards, but they went directly to North Africa. I can't make out the placement of the fuselage national insignia, which would confirm whether it's a B-26 or B-26A. The B-26A's was smaller and further back

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (May 15, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Doubt it's Europe bound. Looks like a B-26 or B-26A. The release date is too early for B-26Bs. It could be a B-26A that will be modified to Marauder I standards, but they went directly to North Africa. I can't make out the placement of the fuselage national insignia, which would confirm whether it's a B-26 or B-26A. The B-26A's was smaller and further back


Great ferry picture and info. Looks like maybe you can see the white of a roundel star through the landing gear struts. Where would they have mounted guns if they were ferrying overseas? Was that done stateside at a base after the factory but before crossing overseas? Could that have been the first destination here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 15, 2021)

The original press release doesn't mention flying overseas. There were plenty of ferry flights within CONUS. Aircraft completed at the factory were often flown to modification centers for further work. Or they were flown to air depots where they were prepared for delivery to combat units. B-26s were issued to 22nd Bomb Group, 38th Bomb Group and 42nd Bomb Group, and their attached recon squadrons prior to December 1941. 77th Bomb Squadron, detached from 42nd Bomb Group in January 1942 and flew their B-26s to Alaska. 22nd Bomb Group had theirs disassembled and shipped to Hawaii, from whence they flew to Australia between February and April. 73rd Bomb Squadron, 28th Composite Group transitioned to B-26s in March 1942 in Alaska. A further 22 B-26s were shipped directly to Australia as replacements for 22nd BG. Roughly 120 of the original 201 B-26s ended up in war zones. The rest were used in training in the US. Of the 139 B-26As, 71 were modified to Marauder Mk I standard and shipped to the RAF beginning in September 1942, the rest were retained in the US for training. B-26Bs were not delivered until May, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B26 Marauder in wartime colour



I know this is going back 11 years, but can anyone enlighten me as to what the ducks symbolise in these pictures?


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 15, 2021)

Decoy missions.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2021)

Yes, thanks Greg, I just read through the rest of the thread and was about to change my post, but you replied before I could.


----------



## special ed (May 15, 2021)

Post 255, roundel under the wing is the early one with the meatball


----------



## SaparotRob (May 16, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Decoy missions.


Just read post # 262. It really was decoy missions?


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 16, 2021)

From Freeman's _The Mighty Eighth: _" The combat achievements of an aircraft were often recorded on its fuselage...
A duck silhouette indicated a decoy diversion mission..."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 16, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> From Freeman's _The Mighty Eighth: _" The combat achievements of an aircraft were often recorded on its fuselage...
> A duck silhouette indicated a decoy diversion mission..."


Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Bombers in Combat 598th BS 9th AF - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Bomber in Combat 455th BS 9th AF - Excellent | eBay

41-34942 | American Air Museum in Britain
B-26C-15-MO 41-34942 Jolly Roger 

Flew 130 missions with the 323rd Bomb Group.
Crew 14-Jan-45:
Pilot - 1st Lt Mieczwslaw (Mathew) S. Pietrowicz
Copilot - 2nd Lt. Calvin L. Jansen
Bombardier - 1st Lt. William Y. Austin
Flight Engineer - S/Sgt. John S. Michalowski
Radioman - S/Sgt. Thomas G. Kennon
Tail Gunner - S/Sgt. Edward S. Tyszkiewicz

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

WW2 ERA ROYAL OBSERVER CORPS PHOTO INFO TO REAR USAF B26F 42-96246 6 X 4" | eBay

Baugher: B-26F-1-MA 387th BG, 559th BS, 9th AF) crashed from unknown cause at RAF Chipping Ongar, Essex, England Jul 17, 1944. Unknown number of crew killed, aircraft was destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d09000/8d09400/8d09484v.jpg



De Soto bomber plant, Detroit, Michigan. First fabrication of the nose section of a major fixture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d09000/8d09400/8d09488v.jpg



De Soto bomber plant, Detroit, Michigan. Installation of the navigator turret ring in a nose section

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d09000/8d09400/8d09494v.jpg



De Soto bomber plant, Detroit, Michigan. Final riveting operation on the life raft opening

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Maty12 (Aug 1, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d40000/8d40100/8d40116v.jpg



Warner Robins, Georgia. Air Service Command, Robins Field. Men of an air depot group working on a B-26 bomber at night]

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2021)

Such a great shot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

WWII D-Day June 6 1944 Normandy Beach Type 1 Original Photo B-26 Marauder ICONIC | eBay


Duplicate negatives are produced by taking a photograph of an existing original photograph thereby creating a second negative that is of inferior quality to the original. This photo is original. Many Type 4's were issued after 1970, either for latter-era publication of earlier original images or...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2021)

WWII MARTIN B-26 Marauder tail guns / CONSOLIDATED B-24 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII MARTIN B-26 Marauder tail guns / CONSOLIDATED B-24 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Tail gunner

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2021)

Excellent pic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - B-26 Marauder w/ Nose Art "Wolf Wagon" Fritzlar Air Base #1 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - B-26 Marauder w/ Nose Art "Wolf Wagon" Fritzlar Air Base #2 | eBay

332d Bombardment Group, June–September 1945 Fritzlar Germany

The Wolf Waggin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Aug 30, 2021)

Does the B-26 Marauder have laminar flow wings?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 30, 2021)

No.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2021)

Aviation. Avion à identifier. Photo originale. Tirage argentique, silver print. | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Aviation. Avion à identifier. Photo originale. Tirage argentique, silver print. sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Free French Air Forces Logo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Dec 17, 2021)

B-26 pic from US Air Services May 1942 :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Dec 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Bomber in Combat 455th BS 9th AF - Excellent | eBay
> 
> 41-34942 | American Air Museum in Britain
> B-26C-15-MO 41-34942 Jolly Roger
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 29, 2021)

barneybolac said:


> View attachment 653180
> 
> 
> View attachment 653181
> ...


Golly, that is a beutyfull lady doing the painting.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## barneybolac (Jan 11, 2022)

Couple more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2022)

1942 Army Martin B-26 Marauder Medium Bomber Being Towed Flying Line Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Army Martin B-26 Marauder Medium Bomber Being Towed Flying Line Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





In the background B-26B-4 41-17988 322nd BG, 452nd BS, 9th AF crashed near RAF Andrews, Essex, England due to damage to hydraulic system and landing gear while returning from mission to Ijmuiden, Netherlands May 14, 1943. Only the nose gear would come down. All 6 crew bailed out and survived, aircraft was destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 14, 2022)

The 322nd was still part of the 8th Air Force at that time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Jan 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 Army Martin B-26 Marauder Medium Bomber Being Towed Flying Line Photograph | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Army Martin B-26 Marauder Medium Bomber Being Towed Flying Line Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Love the B-4, you can clearly see both the new location of the nose gear of late B-26 variants and the short stubby wings of the early variants. Makes for a nice combination.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1751234410...f[ATTACH=full]655469[/ATTACH]zZQAAOSwn8dh7HUU
Martin B-26G-10-MA 43-34462 320BG 444BS 75 Jungle Happy shark Mouth

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1751234410...f[ATTACH=full]655470[/ATTACH]zZQAAOSwn8dh7HUU

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1751234410... alt="gg.gif"]655469[/ATTACH]zZQAAOSwn8dh7HUU
> Martin B-26G-10-MA 43-34462 320BG 444BS 75 Jungle Happy shark Mouth
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1751234410... alt="gg.gif"]655470[/ATTACH]zZQAAOSwn8dh7HUU
> View attachment 655468


Margie/Donna Deloris.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "CLARK'S LITTLE PILL"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "CLARK'S LITTLE PILL"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





B-26C-15-MO 41-34959 Clark's Little Pill from the 451st Bomb Squadron, 322nd Bomb Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

1940s B-26 Marauder USAAF Plane Martin Press Photo 8.5x11 AEDE *P12f | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s B-26 Marauder USAAF Plane Martin Press Photo 8.5x11 AEDE *P12f at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





AEDE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

1944 B-26 Marauder Flying Formation Martin Press Photo USAF Plane 8.5x11 *P12f | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 B-26 Marauder Flying Formation Martin Press Photo USAF Plane 8.5x11 *P12f at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-26B-25-MA 41-31822 322BG 449BS Nye's Annihilators Code: PN-D
B-26B-40-MA 42-43297 320BG 441BS Lady Eve III shot down by AAA Aug 13, 1944. MACR 7303
B-26B-40-MA 42-43279 320BG 442BS The Old Warrior

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s B-26 Marauder USAAF Plane Martin Press Photo 8.5x11 AEDE *P12f | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s B-26 Marauder USAAF Plane Martin Press Photo 8.5x11 AEDE *P12f at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



U.S. Navy JM-1 (BuNo 66599) Testbeds, Motherships & Parasites

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Shark Mouth Nose Art with Crew in Combat ~ Original Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Shark Mouth Nose Art with Crew in Combat ~ Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





sharkmouth

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Maty12 (Feb 10, 2022)

Came across an interesting photo on tumblr, with a caption claiming it was a USN B-26. A quick search of the visible portions of the serial visible in the photo made it either a B-26G-20 or B-26G-25. A bit more digging and I found a crash report on AviationSafety.net that seemed to match: 44-68105, crashed into Vakayri mountain, 5 fatalities.

An entry on Sixtant.net seemed to agree:
_68105 (Air Transport Command) crashed in Belem, Brazil Jan 25, 1945 while on ferry flight from Atkinson Field, British Guiana to Val de Cans airfield, Belem, Brazil. All 5 crew killed._

Some more digging and as it turns out this is a recent news story from my home country that I had missed:
Exército encontra avião americano que caiu na Amazônia na Segunda Guerra Mundial; veja imagens
No information on the crew, wreck was discovered February 7th, 2022. Interesting to see a wrecked B-26 in Brazil, we never used them ourselves (though we did use the A-26 and refer to that as a B-26), they only ever came here as part of the Southern Route to cross the Atlantic.
The first photo is the one I had originally seen, rest are from the news article.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-26 SHEESGOTIT
> 
> View attachment 275476


The nose gun position of the B-26 always looked so uncomfortable to me and I’m a runt at 5’6”! 😂

The nose art reminds me of a story in a book about Japanese fighters vs B-29s. It stated that the men would always gather around to “analyze” the nose art of American bombers while the proper Japanese women would stand back fuming at their men. Lol

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 11, 2022)

Maty12 said:


> Came across an interesting photo on tumblr, with a caption claiming it was a USN B-26. A quick search of the visible portions of the serial visible in the photo made it either a B-26G-20 or B-26G-25. A bit more digging and I found a crash report on AviationSafety.net that seemed to match: 44-68105, crashed into Vakayri mountain, 5 fatalities.
> 
> An entry on Sixtant.net seemed to agree:
> _68105 (Air Transport Command) crashed in Belem, Brazil Jan 25, 1945 while on ferry flight from Atkinson Field, British Guiana to Val de Cans airfield, Belem, Brazil. All 5 crew killed._
> ...


Those soldiers don’t look like the type you’d want on your trail..I wonder if the shotgun is for supplementing rations and snakes..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2022)

391st Bomb Group 575th Squadron Photo Scrapbooks







B-26C-25-MO 41-35268 PDI Special condemned salvage from enemy action Mar 28, 1946



























































Vtg WWII USAAF 391st Bomb Group 575th Squadron Photo Scrapbooks B-26 Marauder | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg WWII USAAF 391st Bomb Group 575th Squadron Photo Scrapbooks B-26 Marauder at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 57th Fighter Group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAF



















MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER RAF ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 BRITISH OFFICIAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER RAF ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 BRITISH OFFICIAL PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Baltimore production line 13-11-1941 Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Bomb bay














Photo AV.000088 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 INTERIOR | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000088 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 INTERIOR sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Fusulage














Photo AV.000089 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000089 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Fusulage joining














Photo AV.000087 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 INTERIOR | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000087 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 INTERIOR sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Fusulage














Photo AV.000087 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 INTERIOR | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Photo AV.000087 MARTIN B-26 MARAUDER BOMBER AIRCRAFT WW2 1940 B26 INTERIOR sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bomb bay
> 
> View attachment 664191
> 
> ...


Rear bomb bay.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Fertile Myrtle Africa 01-04-1943 Thursday



















Vintage 1943 WWII B-26 Bomber w/Shrapnel Holes from a German Raid North Africa | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1943 WWII B-26 Bomber w/Shrapnel Holes from a German Raid North Africa at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

RAF Marauder III














Photographie Avion Martin B-26 Marauder, Avion Militaire Le Royal Air Force | eBay


Photographie Avion Martin B-26 Marauder, Avion Militaire Le Royal Air Force | Collections, Militaria, Documents, revues, livres | eBay!



www.benl.ebay.be

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fertile Myrtle Africa 01-04-1943 Thursday
> 
> View attachment 675473
> 
> ...


Shrapnel damage from a German raid? They appear to be rifle caliber machine gun holes to me. Furthermore, the angles of impact are suspicious, with many appearing to strike from an angle level with or slightly below the plane.

So why gives?
Was it a ground raid? I can’t recall any stories of the Afrika Corp pulling off SAS-type raids on airfields.

Low-flying strafers hit the field before the bombers similar to the time tested tactic of the USAAF in the Pacific?

Air-to-air damaged mislabeled?

OR, I’m still detoxing from the glue, 😵‍💫?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 16, 2022)

Or it could be friendly fire damage inflicted by another B-26's defensive guns in the same formation. It happened more often than the USAAC cared to admit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 16, 2022)

It seems that's pretty likely. One of the other gunners probably was shooting at an enemy fighter and accidentally nicked another B-26. If he even realized he did it, I doubt he'd be in any mood to tell anybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## barneybolac (Aug 21, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> View attachment 354410
> 
> March 11, 1943, B-26B 41-17569, 70th Bomb Squadron, collides with B-25 at Plaine Des Gaiacs Airfield, New Caledonia
> 
> ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Aug 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 587663

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Aug 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane w/ Nose Art IN FLIGHT- CHECKERED TAIL* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 598559

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 21, 2022)

That is awesome! Where did you find them?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Maty12 (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks for these!

I might be wrong, but I think I can now identify this squadron hack as a B-26B-4. The tail turret means it is a B-26B-MA at the oldest and a B-26B/C-15 at the youngest. The old 47" main wheels identify it as predating the 31st B-26C-5. The large air intakes were introduced in the B-26B-3, but all MTO B-26Bs were retrofitted with these so they're not very useful for identification. I can't see detail on the wings but the tailfin seems to be the short kind, therefore it should be a short wing model. The only short wing model that had the nose landing gear and downlock "bump" visible in the photo was the B-26B-4.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Nicely done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maty12 (Sep 8, 2022)

B-26B 41-17589, "Plenty Peed Off Patootie", 69th BS, later transferred to the 70th BS, the 22nd BG (depending on the source), and finally to the 342nd FS as a Fat Cat (Squadron Hack). Crashed in Queensland, Australia, 1942 Mentioned in the history of the 69th BS as "Peed Off Patootie". This aircraft also at some point carried the noseart "Deta 89". Notice torpedo and field modified nose gun installation in both combat photos, and faired over turret in the wreckage photo (this last one being part of the later Fat Cat conversion).

The nose gun installation is described in the link above, passage pasted below:


> On the 17th a P-39K was assigned to the squadron, while from the 13th to the 21st the 69th was again on the alert, standing by with 1,000# bombs and torpedoes. It was at this time that General H.H. Arnold, Chief of the Army Air Forces, stopped at Plaines de Gaiac, where he personally commended the men of the 69th Bombardment Squadron for their unstinting labor, excellent morale, and hard work. Specifically he praised the ingenuity of the commanding officer, Captain Collins, and the armament officer, Lt. Rosar, for the construction of the improvised forward gun turret installation made of welded sections of an oil drum.


These nose gun modifications were previously described by 

 Greg Boeser
in his thread on B-26 armament.







Photos are from Australian Aeronautical Heritage, which has more photos of the wreckage as well as several accounts of the crash. For some reason refers to it as 41-175*98* and "number 5*98*" despite listing it as 41-175*89* in the tags and linking to PacificWrecks' entry on 41-175*89*.

Photo of it as "Deta 89", which I think I might have gotten from this forum:




*Update:* Remembered where I got the photo of Deta 89 from, it's from the database on Asisbiz. This photo is also in some book I've read, but I don't recall if it's one I borrowed from my university library last year (JK Havener's book or the Warbird Tech issue on the B-26) or one of the ones I bought (Dennis Gaub's, Stan Walsh's or William Wolf's). I have a photo on my computer of part of the page, taken months ago. Will check the three books I still have access to. The caption reads "B-2*5 *(41-17589) _Deta 89_ of the 22BG has a torpedo mounted for operational trials in Australia, but during later patrols enemy contacts were virtually nonexistent. (AAF)"

*Update 2:* Found out which book the photo was from, it's William Wolf's book, page 607. It also includes a 9 page section on torpedo trials and operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

42-107683 B-26C-45-MO ( Martin Co., The Glenn L. Omaha, Nebr. )

Seller Around D-Day, cristal clear photo showing a B-26 of the 344BG with nose art " Lil Audrey " Serial 42-107683. Fuselage code 7I identifies 497th Bomb Squadron















B-26 Marauder 9th Air Force#15 - 344th Bomb Group | eBay


Fuselage code 7I identifies 497th Bomb Squadron.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

9th Air Force - 344th Bomb Group D-day stripes














B-26 Marauder 9th Air Force#16 - 344th Bomb Group | eBay


Fuselage code Y5 identifies 495th Bomb Squadron.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2022)

9th Air Force - 344th Bomb Group 494 sq

42-95890 B-26B-50-MA A-K9














B-26 Marauder 9th Air Force#10 - 344th Bomb Group | eBay


Original photo - 2 344BG Marauders flying over Stansted base installations in England.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 15, 2022)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## spicmart (Nov 16, 2022)

Did the B-36 have a laminar flow airfoil? I think I read this somewhere.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 16, 2022)

Did you mean the B-26?
No. It had a symmetrical airfoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Cross of Lorraine














Wk2 foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

D-day stripes painting masking

Baugher: B-26B-15-MA 41-31577 Y-AN 553rd BS, 386th BG, 9th AF) crash landed at unknown location in France Jul 31, 1944.














NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 26 D DAY STRIPES 4 | eBay


NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

B-26B-20-MA 41-31744 449th BS, 322nd BG, 9th AF Hanks Yanks Henry H (Hank) Herring



















Army Martin B-26 Marauder Medium Bomber Hanks Yanks 1944 with history | eBay


He was a 1938 graduate of Woodrow Wilson High School. After his service, he lived in Kingston, N.C., working as a flight instructor. So this is from an estate sale near Beckley WV. Really cool WW2 piece.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2022)

Holland April 1945 Maastricht Beek A-59 387th Bombardment Group






















*WWII photo- 314th Ord Dpt- B 26 MARAUDER planes on Airfield- NOSE ART- HOLLAND* | eBay
*WWII photo- 314th Ord Dpt- B 26 MARAUDER Bomber planes on Airfield- HOLLAND* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Dec 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Holland April 1945 Maastricht Beek A-59 387th Bombardment Group
> 
> View attachment 698351
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Texas Queen she is.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Holland April 1945 Maastricht Beek A-59 387th Bombardment Group
> 
> View attachment 698351
> 
> ...


Texas Queen , formerly "Black Boy", Ser. 44-67916 , Sq. designation TQ-G. The aircraft was taken on 49 missions and survived the war. My father flew this ship twice, and was in it on 2-14-45 over Engers, Germany Joe Stevens, Pilot, 559th Bomb Squadron, 387th Bomb Group, Martin B-26 Marauder pilot.
baugher B-26G-15-MA


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Baugher B-26B 41-17601 ( 22nd BG ) Flown to Eagle Farm Depot, Brisbane, Australia for disposal.

Named Mad Gremlin














Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "MAD GREMLIN"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "MAD GREMLIN"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Utility Squadron 13 (VJ-13)










































































1945 WWII USAAF Utility Squadron 13 Detachment "B" Photo/Snapshot | eBay
Utility Squadron 13 (VJ-13) 1944 1945 WWII Deployment Cruise Book | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 14, 2022)

The book B-29 Hunters of the JAAF describes the “intense” study of downed American planes nose art, presumably to gain an insight into the soft decadent mind of the enemy (😂), by Japanese men of all ages. 
I wonder what the WW2 German opinion was on American nose art…something tells me they held the frauleins in high regard.


----------



## Maty12 (Dec 14, 2022)

Great shots all around! Nice to see a a full photo of Mad Gremlin


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

